# Amadavat



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am working on the 12th December 1917. I have all current books etc on the subject 
of the convoy and the loss of HMS PARTRIDGE, and I am planning a visit to the NA 
in August to research the whole of that action in the North Sea; I have contacted Norwegian, 
Swedish and Danish authorities, regarding the merchant ships, and I have been given full 
Casualty Lists by the CWGC. I have details of Ranter & John M Smart. I have placed 
some of this online already. Eight web pages so far.
I do have a question though on the AMADAVAT, a trawler lost on or around that day. 
What I have so far is ...
Steam Trawler AMADAVAT PH 8, of Aberdeen, had been Requisitioned in 1914; 
she was 171grt; 68nrt; 55hp engines; she had been fitted with 1 x 6pdr armament, 
under Admiralty Nr 922. Launched 1899 at Greenock; Owner W Walker of North Shields. 
She was returned to the Fishing Fleet in 1915. In December of 1917,
she struck a mine which had been laid by U 71, in the North Sea, off the Shetlands. 
AMADAVAT sank with all hands. I have placed the casualty list on line.
*here*

Please can anyone assist with any further information, particularly to confirm her
Port Registration of PH 8 and her origin of Aberdeen, etc ... 

I have added her references of 1915 logs at the NA to my lists to be researched.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

AMADAVAT was built by Taylor & Mitchell, Greenock (Yd.No.4) in 1899 (they only built two trawlers), for Chant & Paddon, Plymouth and registered at Plymouth (PH8). Requisitioned in Nov 1914 she was returned in Nov 1915 and sold shortly afterwards to W. Walker, Aberdeen and registered (A619), she was requisitioned for Fishery Reserve in 29 May 1917 and lost as you record. No doubt there is more.
Gil.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you very much Gil. That ties up that question.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

